# using Egg donation but 2cm cyst on my ovary - will this delay things?



## Akaroa (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I wonder if anyone out there can help.... I am in the process of syncing with my egg donor, but had a scan yesterday and it showed a huge cyst on my right ovary. They've started me on the nasal spray anyway and they're going to see if it's shrunk by next week. Obviously now I'm really worried that it's going to completely muck everything up. 

Has anyone else experienced this?

Many thanks

Ax


----------



## Greengirl72 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, I had a cyst on my ovary which caused them to delay my treatment, but I was going with my OE and they said it would just reduce my chance of having more eggs to collect.  As it was I only got 1 anyway when I did it and that didn't work.  I think if they have you on drugs then you should be ok if they can get your oestrogen under control.  Apparently the cysts produce a lot more than normal.  I did a bunch of internet research on this and cut out all estrogen mimicing foods, such all soya products, products in plastic containers, (including drinks, microwave etc.)

Not sure if it would help, but my hair stopped falling out (which is a common side effect of too much oestrogen).

Good luck. x


----------



## Akaroa (Jan 21, 2012)

*Greengirl72* - This is a massive help thank you! I've been taking lots of vitamins and Maca powder etc and I'm wondering if that has impacted on my oestrogen levels. I'm definitely going to cut out the Maca at least but I'm quite nervous about just dropping all my vitamins in one go. I use the microwave a lot so I'll look into that too.


----------



## firefly9373 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi

Just to offer words of comfort - I had successful DE treatment abroad with a 4cm cyst all the way through. I had it removed before my first OE ivf but it came back, they tried to shrink it but it didn't work - so don't worry too much about it unless it keeps growing, success is still possible.
Good luck


----------



## Akaroa (Jan 21, 2012)

Actually that is hugely re-assuring* Firefly9373* thank you, as I was concerned I may need an operation and have to delay everything for a long period. Well, I'm currently just sticking with the nasal spray and thinking shrinking thoughts! : )


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Akaroa,

I have a cyst on my ovary and asked my consultant if it would cause any problems with a tandem treatment cycle I am planning end of March.  He said it may make my ovary more sluggish (producing less eggs) but it shouldn't affect DE.  He didn't think it was worth putting me through the very minor operation (if it's even called an operation) of having it removed.

Kitan


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi, I had a 2.5cm cyst on my ovary, my doc aspirated it at the same time as egg collection! (In Cyprus)


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Smartstuff, 

That's great!  I often wondered why the consultants in my UK hospital didn't do that for me when I had my last egg collection!!

Hope you're okay.  Will drop you a line.

x


----------

